# American Horror Story - Entire Season - SPOILERS



## Joules1111 (Jul 21, 2005)

I couldn't find a thread yet. I also wasn't sure if this is Season 2 or Season 1 (since they are marketing them as miniseries).

Is anyone else watching this? I love it, it is my guilty pleasure.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

I ABSOLUTELY loved it, although I am wondering how they're going to tie what's going on between Adam Levine and the past. It's got to be the creatures out in the yard, whatever they may be.

Is it me, or does this season seem to have a lot more story possibilities? Flashbacks, flash forwards, the monsignor, the nun, all the patients, whatever's going on outside... good stuff. There were a lot of great surprises here, this is going to be a tough one to avoid spoilers for. Alien abduction?

I've never been a fan of ghost stories, but last season hooked me pretty good. I love the asylum.

Greg


----------



## Joules1111 (Jul 21, 2005)

gchance said:


> I ABSOLUTELY loved it, although I am wondering how they're going to tie what's going on between Adam Levine and the past. It's got to be the creatures out in the yard, whatever they may be.
> 
> Is it me, or does this season seem to have a lot more story possibilities? Flashbacks, flash forwards, the monsignor, the nun, all the patients, whatever's going on outside... good stuff. There were a lot of great surprises here, this is going to be a tough one to avoid spoilers for. Alien abduction?
> 
> ...


Yay, I am not alone. Last night I was in heaven - Criminal Minds followed by the new season of American Horror Story (and, yes, my husband is a bit worried about me).

I found the alien abduction angle very interesting. It appears that the person being tagged as "bloody face" either isn't the killer or doesn't remember?

The first episode seemed different than the last season as they threw a TON of characters and situations at you. Last season seemed to ease you into it. This season they seem to have the attitude that viewers know what to expect (weird gory weirdness) and now they can just bring it on. 

And Adam Levine is dreamy.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Joules1111 said:


> And Adam Levine is dreamy.


Even without the arm?

Greg


----------



## Joules1111 (Jul 21, 2005)

gchance said:


> Even without the arm?
> 
> Greg


Still dreamy - like a nightmare.


----------



## TheMerk (Feb 26, 2001)

How long until the Catholic Church shoots down the FX satellite? 

Weird, crazy, great episode.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Joules1111 said:


> And Adam Levine is dreamy.





gchance said:


> Even without the arm?
> 
> Greg


He seems to be single-handedly turning on all the women I work with. That's all I have heard about today is how hot he is!


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

Never saw S1. My wife has been constantly asking me to find a scary movie/show. We made it about 15 minutes or so before she'd had enough. Of course we were both tired so maybe she'll try and continue. I thought it was decent enough to watch.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

I was totally creeped out by Pepper, the girl out front of the asylum.










She was played by Naomi Grossman:


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Great start to the season. What a cast they've got lined up, too! Adam Levine was billed as a "guest star" - I hope he has a larger role than what we saw, but things don't look good for him. Maybe in flashbacks?

So I wonder if his "horror tour" took them to last season's house?


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

What a great twisted show! Jessica Lange completely blows me away. I'm not sure I've ever seen such a talented cast all crammed into one show before.

I'm very pleased with the handling of the New England accents. One of my pet peeves is actors who mangle the accent. Everyone did a pretty decent job.

I'm not sure how to handle casting spoilers with this show. Since actors from previous seasons won't be playing their old characters I suppose it's not a spoiler at all but I will tag it anyway.



Spoiler



Dylan McDermott is returning.

http://www.examiner.com/article/dylan-mcdermott-returning-for-american-horror-story-asylum


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Damn! I hate it when they change the name of the show. TiVo didn't pick it up on last season's SP and I didn't realize it was starting. Plus, they're not replaying the first episode until AFTER next week's episode. Argh.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

My wife and I watched it. It seemed to be a bit much for her, though she liked last season. It was very intense. Much more intense than I remember last season being. I really enjoyed it, however. Seemed quite well written. Way to go, Tim Minear


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

markz said:


> I was totally creeped out by Pepper, the girl out front of the asylum.


They were going for the look of the "pinhead" girl in Tod Browning's Freaks film.










Yes it was freaky, but it did make me wonder. Is Jessica Lange punishing Pepper in a similar fashion to the way she's punishing Chloe Sevigny, by shaving her head around the bunch at the top of her head? She didn't seem too upset at her predicament. 

Greg


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

My wife and I finished watching it last night. She held in there but it might be a tad too freaky for her.

Did I miss the part where they "captured" the reporter? I know they did but I don't recall actually seeing it?


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

2004raptor said:


> My wife and I finished watching it last night. She held in there but it might be a tad too freaky for her.
> 
> Did I miss the part where they "captured" the reporter? I know they did but I don't recall actually seeing it?


She got assaulted in some fashion. That's why she had a huge bump on her face when she woke up.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

TAsunder said:


> She got assaulted in some fashion. That's why she had a huge bump on her face when she woke up.


So they didn't show it? I'm just curious because we both looked at each other like  when we saw her laying in the bed.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

2004raptor said:


> So they didn't show it? I'm just curious because we both looked at each other like  when we saw her laying in the bed.


It was right before a commercial break. They showed it in some fashion.


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

Who is this Adam Levine so many people are mentioning. What character did he play?


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

markz said:


> I was totally creeped out by Pepper, the girl out front of the asylum.
> 
> She was played by Naomi Grossman:


Judging by the photos you supplied that's an award winning makeup job.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

jamesbobo said:


> Who is this Adam Levine so many people are mentioning. What character did he play?


He is the lead singer of Maroon 5, and a judge on The Voice. He played the present-day horny honeymooner.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

2004raptor said:


> So they didn't show it? I'm just curious because we both looked at each other like  when we saw her laying in the bed.


She stuck her face up to the door where Adam Levine got his arm ripped off. A giant hand came out and slammed her head against the door and knocked her out. After the break, she was "captured".


----------



## Dignan (Jan 27, 2002)

gchance said:


> They were going for the look of the "pinhead" girl in Tod Browning's Freaks film.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got the Freaks reference too, really creeped me out. I feel kind of slimy and drained after I watch shows from this series. The new title sequence had some really bizarre scenes/characters.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

madscientist said:


> Damn! I hate it when they change the name of the show. TiVo didn't pick it up on last season's SP and I didn't realize it was starting. Plus, they're not replaying the first episode until AFTER next week's episode. Argh.


There was a lot of talk in TCF about this....if you had only been paying attention...


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

gchance said:


> They were going for the look of the "pinhead" girl in Tod Browning's Freaks film.


There were a lot of extremely blatant homages to other movies-- so blatant that they took me out of the story for a minute. There was A Clockwork Orange moment when they had Bloody Face strapped to the examination table, and a Silence of the Lambs moment when the inmate threw the bodily fluids through the window on his door. Anybody notice any others?


----------



## dbranco (Nov 20, 2003)

My TiVo recording cut off just at the point where Jessica Lange's character found the doctor disinfecting the walls of a cell, she thinks something's been living in the cell, and says, "I'll ferret it out [what you are hiding]" and he says "A ferret; I used to keep one as a pet... until it bit me."

Did I miss anything important?


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

David Platt said:


> There were a lot of extremely blatant homages to other movies-- so blatant that they took me out of the story for a minute.


When they pulled up to 1964 Briarcliff the music was one of the themes to the Carrie film by Pino Donaggio. 
At first I thought it was Bernard Hermann and something from a Hitchcock movie.

I am really happy that they have approached this by totally starting over with a new story with the same cast. Pretty brilliant move and this story seems to have a lot more promise than dead former house tenants.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

*Question:* I didn't end up seeing season one, but have since received the DVD set so I plan to watch it. Since it sounds like these are kind of separate, would you recommend that I do make sure to watch season one before I start on season two?

I have an SP for season two and S02E01 already recorded (last season I had some kind of glitch and got behind so I just quit), but I don't want to collect up the whole season on my Tivo before I can get a chance to get through all of season one.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

You'll be fine. It's like a repertory company. Common cast members in different roles with a different story.

Greg


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

sharkster said:


> *Question:* I didn't end up seeing season one, but have since received the DVD set so I plan to watch it. Since it sounds like these are kind of separate, would you recommend that I do make sure to watch season one before I start on season two?
> 
> I have an SP for season two and S02E01 already recorded (last season I had some kind of glitch and got behind so I just quit), but I don't want to collect up the whole season on my Tivo before I can get a chance to get through all of season one.


Go ahead and watch the current season. You can watch season 1 later.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Thank You, Greg and Mark!!


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

dbranco said:


> My TiVo recording cut off just at the point where Jessica Lange's character found the doctor disinfecting the walls of a cell, she thinks something's been living in the cell, and says, "I'll ferret it out [what you are hiding]" and he says "A ferret; I used to keep one as a pet... until it bit me."
> 
> Did I miss anything important?


Yes....the doc says...."then I broke its neck."


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Bierboy said:


> There was a lot of talk in TCF about this....if you had only been paying attention...


Hrm. I just did a search but still don't see it. I only read Now Playing though. If it was mentioned on other forums I wouldn't have seen it. If it was mentioned here, I'm obviously blind


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

madscientist said:


> Hrm. I just did a search but still don't see it. I only read Now Playing though. If it was mentioned on other forums I wouldn't have seen it. If it was mentioned here, I'm obviously blind


I should have been more specific; it was in the Season Pass forum....


----------



## dbranco (Nov 20, 2003)

Bierboy said:


> Yes....the doc says...."then I broke its neck."


thanks!

Good start to the new season!


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

David Platt said:


> There were a lot of extremely blatant homages to other movies-- so blatant that they took me out of the story for a minute. There was A Clockwork Orange moment when they had Bloody Face strapped to the examination table, and a Silence of the Lambs moment when the inmate threw the bodily fluids through the window on his door. Anybody notice any others?


Blatant yes, homage no.

What a mess. Aliens, mad scientist, serial killer, evil nuns, closeted lesbians, inter-racial marriage, abuse of mental patients, blah blah blah. Ryan Murphy is always trying to shock just for the sake of shock. He is more interested in seeing how outrageous he can be than in telling a good, coherent story.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Season One started out as a kitchen sink mess of lots of different horror tropes and cliches, as well, but it all coalesced by the end of the season into something unique and (relatively) coherent, IMHO. I'm actually thrilled that Season Two has started on a similar foot.


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats (Oct 2, 2003)

meh, as much as we enjoyed S1, this is just too garbled. We'll give it a couple of weeks, but not feeling the whole alien aspect. Stick to the horror.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

Anyone still watching this? I had only watched the first one and was recording the rest. 

So, finally last night I watched episode 2 and 3.  I still have a few more to go but this show in unlike anything I've seen. My wife does not like the church angle at all. I'll have to give it a few days before I continue.


If there's a whole season thread I couldn't find it.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

I am watching it enthusiastically. I love such a dark show being on TV.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

I am still watching it, and love it. I am one episode behind - haven't seen the latest one yet. I thought the first season was fantastic, and I'm liking the second season just as much. My neighbor just watched S01E01 last night, and so I'm looking forward to being able to speak with him about it. It's a shame this season hasn't had more discussion here on TCF. Then again, I'm guilty of not starting any threads about it, I suppose.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

We still watch and love.
I don't watch it alone late at night, though- it is creepy as heck this season and many a scene is watched from between my fingers.
Cromwell is SO disturbing to me that I can hardly watch him.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Yes! I will never watch Babe the same way again. He's great in this season. I really hope the series continues on in the current model, with new actors and returning ones playing different roles; I imagine it makes it more enticing for bigger names to sign on, because they know they don't necessarily have to commit to a multiple season show - they can come aboard, chew up the scenery for a season, and then move on to their next movie role.

Perhaps Cromwell isn't quite in that same class (he's more of a character actor than a headliner), but still I don't think he does much television normally, does he?

Personally, I find AHS to be much creepier than The Walking Dead. I'm not sure I would call either of them "scary," but I'd definitely consider them both horror and I love them both. Creepy is about the perfect word for it.

[Going off to find the asylum rec room song, Dominique, to use as a ringtone]


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I'm still watching. Cannot turn away. Plus, I have always loved Jessica Lange and Cromwell is good too.

After this season is done I plan to get back to S01 as I only caught the first couple episodes.

Definitely, AHS is much creepier than TWD! It's creepy on a whole different plane.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

This season is a lot more disturbing and seemingly more random. I am still liking it a lot, though. And I do recall thinking season 1 felt random until the last third or so of the season.


----------



## Family (Jul 23, 2001)

This season is coming together nicely after a slow start. Last year the characters jumped out at me immediately: Violet, the maid, jessica lange, addy, connie britton, tate. This season it took a while before I liked anyone. But now all are hitting form.


----------



## mrpope (Jan 13, 2006)

I am really enjoying this show. It is messed up. I feel that the writers are just piling on horror after horror. I didn't watch the first season, so it is comforting you guys stated that it came together in the end.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

Holy Moses, I am so into this show. I watched the second Anne Frank episode and the one after it with the little girl. I still have one unwatched episode on my DVR that I might get to tonight. I was on the edge of my seat. 

Does anyone know how many total episodes in this season?

Good thing is that as soon as its done I get to watch the first season.

Is it ok to discuss current episodes or do we need to spoilerize questions because I have a few?


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

2004raptor said:


> ...Does anyone know how many total episodes in this season?...


Wiki indicates there will be 13 this season...


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

Bierboy said:


> Wiki indicates there will be 13 this season...


Thanks. That was the first place I looked but I must have overlooked it.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Sometimes you have to dig to find the link to episodes....


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

2004raptor said:


> Holy Moses, I am so into this show. I watched the second Anne Frank episode and the one after it with the little girl. I still have one unwatched episode on my DVR that I might get to tonight. I was on the edge of my seat.
> 
> Does anyone know how many total episodes in this season?
> 
> ...


I don't care where we discuss it, just so long as we do discuss it -- this is a great show. Season 1 was just as good (or better), IMHO.

Since this thread is specifically for s02e01, probably be kindest to start a different thread, I suppose?


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

I might rewatch season one when they start rerunning it.
I saw an ad last week but can't remember the channel/night.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

I started watching season 1 a week or two ago. It's good - this season seems more polished.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

I like season two much better than season one. Heck when season two aired, it took me an episode to realize it was even the same show. Was the first season ever promo'd with the Asylum tag?


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

justen_m said:


> I like season two much better than season one. Heck when season two aired, it took me an episode to realize it was even the same show. Was the first season ever promo'd with the Asylum tag?


Season one is called



Spoiler



American Horror Story: Murder House



Though I believe that is a title applied only retroactively, now that there is a season two. I don't think season one was ever called anything other than just American Horror Story during its original airing. It certainly was never promo'd with the Asylum tag, because Season One had nothing to do with the asylum.


----------



## Joules1111 (Jul 21, 2005)

danterner said:


> Since this thread is specifically for s02e01, probably be kindest to start a different thread, I suppose?


I sent a PM to a mod (Dan203) to see if I can have the title changed to include the entire season. There doesn't seem to be enough interest in the show to justify individual threads per episode BUT I also don't want to have people upset with spoilers.


----------



## Joules1111 (Jul 21, 2005)

Okay, so the name has now been updated to include the entire season and spoilers. :up:


----------



## billboard_NE (May 18, 2005)

Cearbhaill said:


> I might rewatch season one when they start rerunning it.
> I saw an ad last week but can't remember the channel/night.


Season one is now streaming on Netflix.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Huh.

Not sure I've ever seen a Christmas episode quite like that before...


----------



## Family (Jul 23, 2001)

Santa's never been portrayed as a serial killer before? Missed opportunity.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Family said:


> Santa's never been portrayed as a serial killer before? Missed opportunity.


Sure he has.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

I love Ian McShane. I can't believe the dude is 70 years old...


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

Family said:


> Santa's never been portrayed as a serial killer before? Missed opportunity.


Didn't Supernatural have an evil Santa going around killing people?

phox


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Sure he has.


Don't forget Tales From the Crypts killer Santa.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0716825/


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Alfer said:


> Don't forget Tales From the Crypts killer Santa.
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0716825/


I can remember seeing an interview with Larry Drake shortly after this episode aired (which was while he was still on LA Law). He said that a woman approached him and told him how terrible it was that they forced a mentally disabled person to be on such a terrible show...

Greg


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

You guys still watching?


I didn't care for this weeks episode (Spilt Milk?) as much as the others. Probably because it dealt a little more with the "alien" plot than the others. Maybe they are going to do a good job with it in the end but the whole story of the asylum works well without any type of alien sub plot. 

I kinda felt the same way about those "monsters" the Dr. was feeding, etc. No reason to bring something that far fetched into a seemingly realistic story.

Anyway, lets get some new conversations started.


----------



## Sacrilegium (Dec 14, 2006)

2004raptor said:


> I kinda felt the same way about those "monsters" the Dr. was feeding, etc. No reason to bring something that far fetched into a seemingly realistic story.


I find the monsters more realistic than the demonic possession, but that's just me.

Yeah, still watching and digging this show. I was surprised the _Name Game_ scene last episode didn't gather any traction around here. Had to watch that one a couple times.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Knowing there are still two more episodes, I was surprised at how much this felt like a wrap-up...except for the fact that it didn't end. I'm curious to see how there's still two episodes worth of material left!

Poor Kit. So many (dead) wives, so many kids...


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Knowing there are still two more episodes, I was surprised at how much this felt like a wrap-up...except for the fact that it didn't end. I'm curious to see how there's still two episodes worth of material left!
> 
> Poor Kit. So many (dead) wives, so many kids...


So, both of his wives are legally dead, right?


----------



## Joules1111 (Jul 21, 2005)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Knowing there are still two more episodes, I was surprised at how much this felt like a wrap-up...except for the fact that it didn't end. I'm curious to see how there's still two episodes worth of material left!


My husband (who doesn't watch AHS) walked in during one scene and said "Oh, it's the finale.".


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

markz said:


> So, both of his wives are legally dead, right?


IIRC, they never found the body of his first wife, since she was abducted by the aliens.

I'm expecting her to come back before the season is over.

phox


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

phox_mulder said:


> IIRC, they never found the body of his first wife, since she was abducted by the aliens.
> 
> I'm expecting her to come back before the season is over.
> 
> phox


Didn't she just come back this last episode, at least briefly?


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

2004raptor said:


> Didn't she just come back this last episode, at least briefly?


I fell asleep a couple times while watching last night, so stopped and went to bed.
I'll have to retry tonight.

At least my prediction was right.

phox


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

It was right near the end IIRC.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

phox_mulder said:


> IIRC, they never found the body of his first wife, since she was abducted by the aliens.
> 
> I'm expecting her to come back before the season is over.


But the answer to the question is yes, she's legally dead...Kit was convicted of her murder. So yes, two (legally) dead wives.


----------



## Family (Jul 23, 2001)

Is it confirmed that today's serial killer is in fact the reporter's son and not Kit's? I was wondering if this could be a twist?


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

2004raptor said:


> You guys still watching?
> 
> ...<snip>...
> 
> Anyway, lets get some new conversations started.


I'm just behind on everything- have the last two eps yet to watch.
Soon!


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Family said:


> Is it confirmed that today's serial killer is in fact the reporter's son and not Kit's? I was wondering if this could be a twist?


He SAID that he's Bloodyface's son, and we're left to assume he's the son of Dr. Thredson and the reporter. That's never been shown, or stated by any other character, so I think they're leaving a twist in there. This is American Horror Story after all.

Greg


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

The present day scenes also took place in the doctors house.


----------



## Eptiger (Jan 16, 2009)

No impressions of the finale yet? I thought it was quite good. A much more positive finale than last season, which I'm fine with because I found this season to be a good bit darker overall - I walked away from most episodes feeling terrible inside, I have to admit =P 

I liked that they wrapped up the storylines, but the very end was a little confusing. I assume that was a flashback, right? Just kind of a tongue in cheek thing? I was worried that they were implying that the season didn't happen and Lana was never committed


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

We've let the last two episodes pile up so we can watch them all at once this weekend.
I have to admit the loss of Sister Satan was quite the blow- I really liked her.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Eptiger said:


> I liked that they wrapped up the storylines, but the very end was a little confusing. I assume that was a flashback, right? Just kind of a tongue in cheek thing? I was worried that they were implying that the season didn't happen and Lana was never committed


I felt the same way, they were saying that it was a possible future or something.

The old makeup on Sarah Paulson was AWFUL. When she said she had a great plastic surgeon, I was hoping they might namecheck McNamara/Troy, but nope. 

Greg


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Overall I did not enjoy this season as much as last. I found it hard to get into, so I often multitasked watching wile playing on the Internet so I missed stuff, making it even harder to get into.

That being said, it was still a better show than a lot of others.

I did enjoy the wrap-up pretty well.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

So is this a show where each "season" is different? 

Meaning there will be a completely different setting, stand alone storyline etc. and new viewers could start watching next go round and still be caught up? 

I tried watching some of the first season but couldn't invest the time. I tried watching Asylum and same issue. I'd like to try it out, but fear it's too late.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Alfer said:


> So is this a show where each "season" is different?
> 
> Meaning there will be a completely different setting, stand alone storyline etc. and new viewers could start watching next go round and still be caught up?


Yes, each season is totally stand-alone and independent of the other season. Everything of yours I quoted is correct.

Some of the actors are the same but the characters are different.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Looking back over this season, was there even so much as a wink-and-a-nod to Season One? I can't think of anything.

I enjoyed both seasons. I feel like season one was better crafted, overall. The myriad mysteries of season one somehow resolved from a hot mess into something coherent by the end. In season two, we started with a similar kitchen sink of stuff, but too many of the storylines got short shrifted. The final episode felt almost languid. It tied all the remaining threads in a neat bow, but not in a way that felt particularly compelling to me.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Here's something cool that I'd never heard about. I guess the Briarcliff Exposed film was inspired by a 1972 documentary made by Geraldo Rivera.






Greg


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

gchance said:


> Here's something cool that I'd never heard about. I guess the Briarcliff Exposed film was inspired by a 1972 documentary made by Geraldo Rivera.


"Geraldo is the perfect real life character counterpart to Lana. Their work launched them into the spotlight and eventually turned them both into monsters. But obviously in very different ways." io9


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

This was a totally satisfying mini-series for me and I thought the final episode was excellent.

Some of the camera work was gorgeous in this final episode and all in all I am pretty satisfied with how the wrapped it up including going back to show us the other side of the first scene.

And of course, I LOVED who was left standing and who bit the dust.



gchance said:


> Here's something cool that I'd never heard about. I guess the Briarcliff Exposed film was inspired by a 1972 documentary made by Geraldo Rivera.


I'm either old or just a New Yorker - I knew immediately that was what it was referencing.



markz said:


> Overall I did not enjoy this season as much as last. I found it hard to get into.


That's funny because I thought the exact opposite - I totally lost interest in last season but I thought this one bordered on brilliant.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

I remember the whole Willowbrook thing clearly.
I read The Snake Pit (and saw the movie) as a kid as well


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Cearbhaill said:


> The Snake Pit (movie)


OMG Olivia Dehaviland in The Snake Pit!
BRILLIANT... That did cross my mind at some point I think Kit may have even called Briarcliff a snake pit.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

I just got around to watching the finale last night. I didn't love it but I didn't hate it either. Maybe it was just kinda sad it is over.

Still don't get the alien thing. It's almost like it was a team of great writers and they got together to write this great series. And then some high up executive came in the room and introduced his "slightly off" brother and said "Here's Cletus, he'll be helping you guys with Asylum. Then Cletus says, let's put some aliens in here", without ever reading one page of the script. 

Maybe it's just me but it just seemed unnecessary. They didn't ever really answer anything about it, did they? Why were they interested in Kit? Why did they take his wife and the other woman? 

I suppose, in some strange way, maybe there could be a future series with some kind of tie in but I'm still lost on that aspect. 


And now I get to start Season One!!!!!


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

2004raptor said:


> ... Still don't get the alien thing. ... Maybe it's just me but it just seemed unnecessary. They didn't ever really answer anything about it, did they? Why were they interested in Kit? Why did they take his wife and the other woman?


It might just be that the 1960s were frought with tales of alien abductions and they were simply reflecting that phenomena.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

I've gotta say this season was an absolute mess. It was difficult to follow and the villain was constantly changing. It took me this long just to finally want to watch the season finale. I thought the violence was just for shock value. Multiple serial killers, a nut case nun, demonic possession, a crazed nazi doctor, alien abductions, nymphomaniac brutally punished for being so, closeted lesbians brutally punished for being so. All of it together was just so ridiculous. If next season isn't markedly better, I'm done.


----------



## Family (Jul 23, 2001)

bengalfreak said:


> I've gotta say this season was an absolute mess. It was difficult to follow and the villain was constantly changing. It took me this long just to finally want to watch the season finale. I thought the violence was just for shock value. Multiple serial killers, a nut case nun, demonic possession, a crazed nazi doctor, alien abductions, nymphomaniac brutally punished for being so, closeted lesbians brutally punished for being so. All of it together was just so ridiculous. If next season isn't markedly better, I'm done.


The show might not be for you because I'd expect more of the same.


----------



## billboard_NE (May 18, 2005)

When I first watched the final scene I thought that maybe they were suggesting that none of the things happened, but now I believe that they were focusing on the line "When you stare into evil evil stares back". The writers were asking us to decide who was evil Lanna or Jude, or perhaps both.

I admit there must have been some dust in my eye when Sister Jude passed, there were a couple of tears. Loved Sister Jude's transgression this season, hope Jessica Lang wins a couple of awards for her acting.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Agree about Jessica Lange. She is one of my all-time fav actors.

As for the show - I think I'm going to need to watch the entire season again...maybe later in the year. I think I watched too many of the eps too late at night and that is not good for me because I miss a lot, somehow or other. I made sure to watch the last ep early in the evening but I still feel like I have a lot of unanswered questions.

One, off the main, question is that I'm curious about the actor who played that weird little monster-looking woman with the shaved head and top-knot. I feel like I've seen a character like that somewhere but cannot remember where. Nonetheless, she intrigues me.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

sharkster said:


> One, off the main, question is that I'm curious about the actor who played that weird little monster-looking woman with the shaved head and top-knot. I feel like I've seen a character like that somewhere but cannot remember where. Nonetheless, she intrigues me.


From Freaks, maybe?



gchance said:


> They were going for the look of the "pinhead" girl in Tod Browning's Freaks film.
> 
> http://www.wearysloth.com/Gallery/ActorsS/84620-6783.jpg
> 
> Greg


----------



## Supfreak26 (Dec 12, 2003)

Loved season 1. Hated this season. Jessica Lang was the lone bright spot. Her performance from beginning to end was amazing. Unfortunately, the story was a total mess. They introduced a lot of great ideas but failed to see any of them to a satisfying end. Very disappointed. 

I stuck with it just to see how it would end and I'm only happy that its over. Will I be back for a season 3? Just don't know at this point. 

How were the ratings? Good enough to return?


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

Family said:


> The show might not be for you because I'd expect more of the same.


I would doubt it, after the season 2 opener, the ratings dropped dramatically. They dropped to a series low of 0.9, among the 18-49 crowd, at one point. Time to drop back, take stock, and figure out that season 2 stunk, retool and move ahead.

In fact, if it hadn't been renewed so early, we may not even be talking about a season 3 right now.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

I enjoyed it. I think I liked season one better, but no so much that I disliked 2.

I like how they kept changing the badguy.

Probably the most dismal show on TV. Even the Walking Dead has people smiling occasionally. Love it.

Jessica Lang is awesome.


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

This season seemed to be trying too hard to out do season one. More gore, more sex, crazier ideas. It was OK, but comparing it to last season I definitely liked the last one better. 

Any theories on what the theme for season 3 will be?


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Test said:


> Any theories on what the theme for season 3 will be?


Here's an article about it, no solid details yet though.

http://screenrant.com/american-horror-story-season-3-rumors-spoilers/

Greg


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

gchance said:


> Here's an article about it, no solid details yet though.
> 
> http://screenrant.com/american-horror-story-season-3-rumors-spoilers/
> 
> Greg


Thanks for the link.

Sounds like it could be interesting.


----------



## Family (Jul 23, 2001)

I'd like to add that the whole season was worth watching just to see Ian Mcshane's performance in those two episodes.


----------



## TravisKU (Nov 26, 2001)

MonsterJoe said:


> I enjoyed it. I think I liked season one better, but no so much that I disliked 2.
> 
> I like how they kept changing the badguy.
> 
> ...


This x 1000!


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Well, I just today finished watching Asylum (tells you how much it grabbed me...) and I gotta say I was sorely disappointed in the season as a whole and especially the last two or three episodes "wrapping it up"....if you can really call it that. Seems like they just slapped something together trying to tie all the storylines from this season together. Don't know if I'll watch S3, but I suppose I'll give it a try. I liked S1 better than this season....

I WILL says Jessica Lange's acting is some of the best I've seen on television in many a year.


----------

